# Sundown 3/14



## 180 (Mar 13, 2012)

Be there at 4, who else?


----------



## planb420 (Mar 13, 2012)

planning on a 10-10:30 arrival...


----------



## Madroch (Mar 13, 2012)

In... 3ish... Maybe sooner if I can duck out....


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 13, 2012)

I should be on skis around 10i.  I am most likely bailing by 1/1:30.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 13, 2012)

I hear the Dis will be there..


----------



## planb420 (Mar 13, 2012)

What I did with my day away from Sundown....:razz:


----------



## Greg (Mar 13, 2012)

11:30 - til 4:30.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 13, 2012)

Only hope for tomorrow is at night. Not sure if I want to get a babysitter but anything is possible


----------



## 180 (Mar 13, 2012)

Can't go if I am alone.


----------



## Greg (Mar 14, 2012)

Dis sighting at Sundown.... LOL


----------



## 2knees (Mar 14, 2012)

Greg said:


> Dis sighting at Sundown.... LOL




tell him i said hi.

I'll be there tomorrow from noon till the legs give out.  you around?


----------



## Greg (Mar 14, 2012)

Being the gracious host I am I welcomed him back to our Institution and shook his hand.

Tomorrow. Noon. Yes.


----------

